# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Besuch im Museum

## Siamfan

Museum im Wat Ngau bei Ranong.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich war da schon mehrmals drin,  habe aber noch nie fotografiert. 
Da vieles hinter Glasscheiben ist,  war es nicht so einfach. 

Das könnte eine japanische Dienstwaffe (~7mm) sein. 

Kleinkaliber Revolver und ein Schlagring.




> Gibt es für das Smart Phone einen Trick,  die Reflexe wegzubringen?

----------


## Siamfan

:: 
Anhang 13637
Wenn ich das so sehe,  komme ich wohl auch bald ins Museum!?Die kleine Gelbe hatte ich baugleich vor 45 privat und habe Umdruck- Matrizen  geschrieben

Die hatten wir beim und bis vor~30 Jahrenbei der Stadtverwaltung

----------


## Siamfan

Hier nochmal das erste Schreibmaschinen bild vom letzten Kommentar.
Habe keine Erklärung,  warum das oben nicht funktioniert hat.

----------


## wein4tler

Die gelbe Schreibmaschine erinnert mich an meinen Maschinschreibkurs der Fa. Scheidegger. Da hatte ich solche mit einem Koffer.
Die Schreibmaschine existiert noch heute und wird von meiner Mutter benutzt.

----------


## Siamfan

> Die gelbe Schreibmaschine erinnert mich an meinen Maschinschreibkurs der Fa. Scheidegger. Da hatte ich solche mit einem Koffer.
> Die Schreibmaschine existiert noch heute und wird von meiner Mutter benutzt.


Meine steht auf dem Dachboden bei meiner Schwester in D. 
Sie hatte einen schwarzen Deckel mit Griff,  draufgesetzt,  eingerastet und schon konnte man sie wegtragen.

----------


## Siamfan

Schädelechte Geweihe. 

Ich war jetzt nahe dran,  das Thema aufzugeben, da alles unter Glas ist,  und fotografieren eigentlich unmöglich ist. 
Aber ich bin heute beim Fotografieren noch über ein anderes Museum gestolpert.
In dem Museum hier hat es quatratmeterweise alte Geldscheine,  Münzen,  ...

----------


## Siamfan

Da ist ein weiteres kleines Museum auf dem Gelaende des GouverneurPalastes.



> 9.973978, 98.634551

----------


## Siamfan

In dem Raum dreht sich alles um den ersten Gouverneur der damals neuen Provinz Ranong.

----------


## wein4tler

Und der Gouverneur hat dort die Wände mit seinen Geldscheinen tapeziert?

----------


## Siamfan

> Und der Gouverneur hat dort die Wände mit seinen Geldscheinen tapeziert?


Das mit den Geldscheinen (in Glasvitrinen) war in dem ersten Museum (Wat Ngau) .
Das waren wohl alle Geldscheine mit R9!

Ich bekomme aber das mit den Glasreflexen nicht in den Griff.
In dem zweiten Museum geht es nur um das Leben des hochverehrten Gouverneurs,  da hat es viele alte Fotografien.

----------


## Siamfan

Das sollte jeder kennen:

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist auch wieder Wat Ngau

----------


## Erwin

Bei dem Bild mit den Banknoten schreibt siamfan: "Das waren wohl alle Geldscheine mit R9!"

Das stimmt nicht. Rama IX-Noten sind nur die in den beiden linken Spalten, die anderen sind von Rama VIII (Ananda Mahodol) und zeigen -mit Ausnahme der Note, die gar kein Portrait zeigt- das Bildnis doeses Königs.

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Hier zwei Beispiele fir 1-Baht-Noten mit Ananda Mahodol, die eine mit "Siam", die andere mit "Thai"

Die Noten wurden damals noch nicht in Thailand gedruckt, sondern in London (die Firma hieß "Thomas dela Rue").

Erwin

----------


## schorschilia

> Gibt es für das Smart Phone einen Trick, die Reflexe wegzubringen?


1. Polarisationsfilter. ISO Zahl erhöhen, da der Filter Licht schluckt.
2. Dunkle Jacke/Tuch etc. hinter deinem Körper.
Allenfalls - Zwischen Glas und Kamera darf *kein* Zwischenraum bestehen. Ansonsten entstehen Spiegelungen. 
P.S. Blitzen ist Quatsch.

Ansonsten bleibt die Nachbearbeitung am "Compi."

----------


## Siamfan

Das habe ich auch in einer Art Museum erstanden. 

Die beiden Teile kann man ineinander schieben. In das innere Teil gehört vermutlich  noch ein kleiner Würfel rein


Die beiden Teile sind sehr schwer. 
Es soll Spiel sein,  .... aber wie es funktioniert,  habe ich nicht verstanden.

----------


## Siamfan

Nochmal Bügeleisen

Das ist in einem Antiquitäten-Laden

----------


## Siamfan

i



Ein sehr schöner Pfeifenkopf

----------

